# Fish finder to trolling battery



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Can you wire a fishfinder to a deep cycle trolling battery as a power source?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

You could. You may get noise. I use a $15 lawn mower battery. Cheap, light, and works fine for me.


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

Of course you can.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Ill give the trolling motor battery a shot, then go with a small battery if that doesnt work.

I am only loooking to use it for determining depth, so a little fuzz wont matter.


----------



## pal21 (Mar 9, 2008)

I have mine hooked up to trolling bat. with no problems. Make sure you fuse the finder.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

would it work on a 24V series?

thanks,
Rickerd


----------

